# Sunbury Ga? Medway River?



## Bob2010 (May 4, 2014)

Wife brought me here for our anniversary.  Not a fishing trip.  I want to return with a friend and a flats boat. Anyone fish this area?  Looks like the ramp is near the Sunbury crab company.


----------



## olcop (May 4, 2014)

*Sunbury/Medway River*

Yep, fishing there is great, just get a good chart as there are numerous areas of shallow water heading out to the ICW.
Half Moon Marina is a couple of miles east of Sunbury and offers a lift for launching, sometimes have live bait, just look for the sign on Islands Highway and turn right on Kings Road.
There are numerous areas that are good fishing, and since you are very near St. Catherine's Island when you launch at either place, the inshore beach on St. Catherines's is a great spot to anchor out and and let the children play and swim, just don't go above the high tide mark when visiting, it is a
wildlife sanctuary among other things and they don't encourage visitors---on the ocean side of the island is McQueen's inlet, good fishing in there too, and the more you explore the area, the more good fishing you will discover.
olcop (former resident)


----------



## Bob2010 (May 4, 2014)

Very cool. Thanks for the info.  Been looking out over the marsh drooling to go fish for 3 days. Cousin is a inshore guide in Carolina.  I want to bring him down with his flats boat.  Do a family trip. I Love these out of the way places.


----------



## Bob2010 (May 4, 2014)

Olcop. Dunham Farms is where we are sleeping.  Is that right in the middle of it all? I see the main creek chanel leading out towards what is labeled on the map as wards point. Looks like a cut through shortcut in the creek. The tide flooded the grass yesterday but I don't see too many small creeks from here. We love to pole the the grass for tailing fish in high tides. Much of that sort of action around here?


----------



## watergodnc (May 4, 2014)

Even the little dock at the boat ramp will produce fish. Caught everything from skates to bonnethead sharks to whiting.


----------



## olcop (May 5, 2014)

*Sunbury/Medway River*



Bob2010 said:


> Olcop. Dunham Farms is where we are sleeping.  Is that right in the middle of it all? I see the main creek chanel leading out towards what is labeled on the map as wards point. Looks like a cut through shortcut in the creek. The tide flooded the grass yesterday but I don't see too many small creeks from here. We love to pole the the grass for tailing fish in high tides. Much of that sort of action around here?



I don't know of many grass flats in the area, but, I've heard of fisherman finding and fishing for tailing red bass.
Lots of trout fishing around there,
I'm not too familiar with the area upriver from the ramp at Sunbury, and I think the I-95 bridge is the dividing line for fresh and salt water as the DNR defines it.
My best suggestion is to launch at the ramp at Sunbury or at Half Moon Marina and make your way to the ICW and 
explore the creeks and passages leading to and from the ICW---Just keep in mind that there is a fairly big difference in high and low tide and get back to the ICW before the water gets too low, otherwise, you will have to wait till high tide again.
All in all, my best advice would be to come back and spend some time just exploring for the creeks and flats , then, armed with the info you have acquired, go fishing---and good luck..Who knows, you may like it so well, you'll come back and settle there, it's a great place.
olcop


----------



## Bob2010 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I will post on here when we go. Beautiful area. I can't stop thinking about getting on the water there.


----------

